# Candles, Febreze, Air Freshener and Smell Goods



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Are theses things safe to use around hedgehogs? 

B&BW is having their big sale and I have stocked up on all sorts of yummy smells for me and my house....but I don't know if they are safe for my hedgie.

Toki has lived in our bedroom for almost 8 months now and I have avoided spraying anything in the air or leaving candles in the room. There have been two times I have used Febreze in the room but I put a blanket over his cage before spraying and didn't spray any in his direction. 

Would changing the smell of the room bother him or possibly be harmful to him?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have sprayed febreeze in the room Quinn is in but not at her cage. She didn't react at all. Also I have plug in air freshners through my place just not in Quinn's room. She seems fine, I hope that helps!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Id becareful about how much you spray. I'd be more concerned with things you spray. I know for me, I can't spray anything in my house or be in anyone's house if they've sprayed it. My nose gets runny, my mouth gets dry and itchy, my nose gets itchy and my eyes get itchy and I constantly sneeze. I'm okay with candles though unless they are a really strong scent. I think I'd be the same with hedgies. They all react differently to different things. Hedgies rely heavily on scent because they have poor eye sight. They could get confused, upset, agitated or angry if all of a sudden there home starts smelling different. I personally, wouldn't do it because they rely so much on they're scent. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing... Dexter kind of makes my room smell a little funky...
Sorry I don't have an answer for you
I just wanted to leave a comment so i could say HOW CUTE THAT PICTURE IS! Hahahaha sock stealer


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't use anything strong smelling around a hedgehog. Their sense of smell is soo much better than ours that anything we can smell can be overpowering for them. Also alot of scents can trigger allergies. Its probably best to use something like baking soda to absorb odours than use something that smells strong.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

when i burn incense or candles in my room, i keep them on the opposite side of the room as well as having my door open and fan going so that it doesnt get strong. Norma has not been bothered in the slightest by it. even if i take her out to play while my incense are going she is just fine. i do Not spray chemicals in the room though, i dont trust febreeze either. but im sure someone will post with more knowledge.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I sprayed Febreeze on a couch cushion one night. The next day I had forgotten all about it and plopped Norman down on the couch. He immediately ran over to the area I sprayed and frantically scratched and nibbled at it until he anointed. Didn't seem to have any adverse effects on him - it would have dried by then so there shouldn't have been much, if any, liquid or residue left over from it. Flipped the cushion over anyways to keep him safe.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

nikki said:


> Its probably best to use something like baking soda to absorb odours than use something that smells strong.


That's a great idea nikki! I never thought of that hehe


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

along the same lines as nikki's suggestion, I would try using those odor-eater style products, like the cones you can pick up at walmart for 99 cents. they have a fragrance-free one that is purely for odor elimination. I would imagine that would have less of an impact on the hedgie while still helping to kill any smells in the room. just my suggestion tho! and your hedgie is unbelievably adorable!  that little sock stealer! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've only burned candles in other rooms but never in the room my hedgies are in. I use what Nikki suggested and have baking soda out. I put mine in a dish and leave near the cages.


----------



## davidjones (Nov 12, 2015)

Daily use of scented candles in your room or house is not good. If you are conducting some special occasion then the use of these candles add seven stars beauty in the atmosphere. If you have pet at your house, there should be avoidance of using these scented material in front of that pet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 4 years old. Please check the dates before posting


----------

